

Ask Joyent: How do you feel about Oracle owning your toys? - siculars

So I was sniffing around the Joyent site due to all the no.de hubbub, also riak integration, and was wondering why Joyent is different, performance wise, from other virtual providers. From what I can tell, and do correct me, they use "os level" virtualization via Solaris and also use the ZFS filesystem. Which leads me to believe they are a Sun shop.<p>With all the Oracle v. Sun stuff going around (latest, http://blogs.sun.com/bonwick/en_US/entry/and_now_page_2), I would like to know where this leaves Joyent. How has your relationship with Oracle/Sun changed since the takeover?<p>Any other predominantly Sun shops like to comment as well? Perhaps anonymously?
======
Jlambert
Um I'm phasing out a ton of sun gear too.

They run opensolaris, but they have A very customized version. They are all
Dell baby, and as far as I know oracle doesn't have much relationship to them.

------
badnima
[http://joyeur.com/2010/08/16/oracle-and-opensolaris-a-
kernel...](http://joyeur.com/2010/08/16/oracle-and-opensolaris-a-kernel-of-
truth/)

------
robbyt
Joyent uses Dell, because Sun hardware turned to crap in the past 5 years, as
confirmed to me personally by Ben Rockwood.

------
garrickvanburen
If memory serves, Joyent has been more of a Dell shop than a Sun shop for a
couple years now.

------
Jlambert
Oh and Ben is right. ;)

~~~
hga
How bad?

What I've heard is:

A) No one liked the change from 4 Intel Ethernet ports to 2 Intel and 2 Nvidia
chipset ones.

B) Joyent's last straw was that Sun kept changing the management interface on
them.

As of a few years ago Ben Rockwood was saying Dell's build quality was awful;
did Sun's deteriorate as well? Dell's get better or perhaps became perceived
to be good enough?

